# Cutting off extra baggage.........



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I thought that since i'll be starting a new life soon, I need to start with a new look. 
My hair is a little past my shoulders, and I've decided to go SHORT!
at 3:30 tonight I will have my hair like this...









I'm scared!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, I'm so excited! You'll look great! Post some pics....


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*You are going to look sweet and sassy!! And sexy!!!

Good for you..........







*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Come on where's the pics?........


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats a cute style...so when do we get to see pics?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I like sporty haircuts. I HATE flat straight styles that well..............have no style. You will never see me with a hair helmet. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I thought that since i'll be starting a new life soon, I need to start with a new look.
> My hair is a little past my shoulders, and I've decided to go SHORT!
> at 3:30 tonight I will have my hair like this...
> 
> ...



Pics pics don't forget the pics!!!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

post some pictures!!! before and after!

Looking forward

See you soon


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I love the shorter whisped look, is that Lisa Rinna?

I would love to see before and after shots too..


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, that definitely is a great style!! Pics, please....
It will look great, don't you worry!!
Marie & Pacino


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love that hair style........but please don't get those lips








[attachment=12350:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I love that hair style........but please don't get those lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG tell me about it! Everytime I watch her in a Lifetime Movie
all I do stare at those big huge out of proportion, fake pumped
up LIPS!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Well Kristie, did you do it? I want to see pics. I love the cut but hubby would totally crap his pants if I did it. Mine is almost to my waist now so stays up in a ponytail most of the time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking back.................well how does it look? I know you just love it. Pictures please.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

[attachment=12357:attachment]I DID IT! At first I didn't like it







I felt like I went back in time to the 80's. She didn't have time to do some highlighs, (what I thought I needed to complete the look). I went to wallymart and got a highlight at home kit. I think I put too much in...but I can always make them look darker.







I will post another pic when I have it styled. Right now I'm waiting the 30 minutes for this to set. Let's hope it works!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Here are pics...[attachment=12363:attachment][attachment=12362:attachment]OKay...I like the way it looks in person...but I don't like these pics...







OH WELL. The highlights are really light...I'll need to go over them with dark...but its alright for now. Kea sat and watched the transformation in her stroller.







Everyone thought she was sooooo cute. Of course all the guys were like, "is that a dog in a stroller"?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I like it & you really suit that style


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

It looks great, I really like the style it suits you.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey what a sexy, fun hairstyle.








You'll have to beat the boys off once you're single - but why wait?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it looks great!! Very sassy!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I like it


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

You look amazing. Watch out, Lisa Rinna.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Kritie, I think it loos great and I think you did a really good job with the hghlights. I give it 2 thumbs up!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it looks great!! I also love Lisa Rinna'S lips, since mine are close in size to hers.








and mine are real!!

Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks really nice.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I like it, looks great.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

It looks great







I love the highlights as well, don't darken them yet..they look great just the way they are and after a few washings will not be as light anyway. After a few washings the highlights blend in a bit more so wait at least a week or so to see if you still want to darken them...besides any change takes awhile to get used to. I just did the same them as you as far as having my hair cut shorter and layered with highlights. I have the worlds straightest hair as well as being very fine.........I usually have shoulder length, layered permed hair, just so it isn't flat to my head







Now with the shorter and much more layered cut I have been getting a lot of compliments..... even though it is still flat







It is because of the layering and the blonde highlights. I have dark blonde hair anyway so it just perks it up with the light blonde highlights. Just give it a little time as it is before doing anything else, you need time to get used to it







I really think it looks sharp, I like it.........you go girl


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

The new hair do is adoroable on you!! I think the light highlights look great! 

I adore the cut on you- there is something so sexy, so strong, so confident about a short style on a young woman. You have the small bone structure to pull off short hair- I hope you love it!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh wow!!! Its beautiful! I love it. I'm not one to ususally lilke short styles but this one looks good. I like how it frames your face. 

So wheres the before pics?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice.








I can't say much else without coming across as an idiot. (In a guy sort of way)








Nice.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I like it on you! It is a youthful, but mature style. What a great way to start the new chapter in your life!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Very cute new look for your new life!! I've been thinking about getting that style myself, and seeing these pics, I want to run out to the salon!







The style suits you very well, Kristie, good choice!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks great, I too would wait until after a few washings before I darkened the highlights as they may darken somewhat on their own.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you look great







I love short hair. if mine was a little more cooperative I would go short too. I like your color too, don't change it


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG you look awesome!!! I love it!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW...thanks everyone! I've been having a hard time with the new hair. Of course last nigt I saw so many beautiful long hair styles. I just have ot remember my hair wasn't pretty long, it was always in a ponytail long.







I don't have any before pics....I missed that step on the way to the salon. 
Anyway...thanks for all the thumbs up!







Actually, funny story here..... Last night right after I left the salon I was hungry. I ran to taco bell for a grilled stuffed burrito. WHile I was walking in, there was a guy walking towards me. I saw him watching me and he opened the door for me. I got to the counter, and he was behind me. He actually asked if he could buy my dinner.







Not that this guy was anything to brag about,







it's just that another guy, someone besides my husband was interested. It gave me a little hope for the single life ahead of me. Hopefully down the road there will be more men willing to buy me a burrito.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Your hair came out great....and I can't believe you did the highlights yourself!!!

Burrito? You mean steak and lobster!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a darling cut on you~! I'm sure you will be offered many burritos in the future.
Just hold out for the SUPREME!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> It's a darling cut on you~! I'm sure you will be offered many burritos in the future.
> Just hold out for the SUPREME!
> 
> 
> ...


Great words of wisdom. I love it







and I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Great leap of faith you took. I would be Taco Bell will have a line to buy you food soon.

enJOY! You look wonderful,
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Here are pics...[attachment=12363:attachment][attachment=12362:attachment]OKay...I like the way it looks in person...but I don't like these pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I THINK YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooo! i love it!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMG, I love it!!! It looks great on you!!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

You are adorable! The haircut is great and I'm really impressed with the highlights. I wouldn't be brave enough to do them myself, but you did a wonderful job. 

So good to have a sassy new do for the sassy new you!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, nice cut and color


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

love the new doo! it is a nice refreshing way to start anew.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I was worried because even though Lisa Rinna's haircut is awesome on her...not everyone could carry it off....After I saw YOU....I think the cut is GREAT on you!!! So good for you!!!

~Carole~


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

yay for short hair. i have a boyish cut with bangs, looks like the celeb pic u posted except mines shorter and i have blonde highlights in my bangs. its definitely less of a hassle in the morning, i can tell you that.







btw your haircut really suits you!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Love it!!

I too have that hair style. What I use to get the look is:

1st: Paul Mitchell Sculpting Foam in Medium Style. I use a round brush and my fingers and blowdry. Don't have to be careful when blow drying. 

2nd: I use a curling iron. I can curl my hair any which direction. Don't have to be careful. Just curl the hair in the back either up or toward the front. I do this to all my hair ear level or below. On top I lightly curl, but only a little. Just to get a little volume, no curls.

3rd: I use Paul Mitchell Re-Works. I just rub it on my hands and palms and then run through my hair. I then use a very wide tooth comb and run through my hair. Then I use some more Re-works and work through. Remember you want a messy, carefree look. I wash my hair every morning. But with washing, blow drying and styling it only takes 15 minutes to do it. I can have my makeup and hair done in 30 minutes flat. Plus the best thing about this haircut is if you aren't having a good hair day no one can tell. It is suppose to look a little messy and carefree.

I too have blond highlights in the front and the top. The rest of my hair is red and the highlights are a blond. I get so many compliments on my hair. I have even had people take me to their stylist and try to copy my haircolor. I have naturally dark, dark brown hair but if the sun highlights the hair it turns orange. Think Garfield the Cat orange. It takes a very good colorist to do my hair and it is impossible to get my color. Most people think it is naturally red.

I have found that this style even looks good when it is growing out. Usually I get my hair trimmed every 3 weeks but this time I had to wait 4 weeks and it still looks good. I have very thin hair but this cut makes it look much thicker than it is. People are surprised to learn it is so thin and fine.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> Love it!!
> 
> I too have that hair style. What I use to get the look is:
> 
> ...


I wanna see a pic of your hair all done up!!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Kristie, you inspired me big time--I chopped my hair last night in a very similar style!! I'd been wanting to do it for weeks and seeing the pics of your cute new "do" encouraged me to "just do it"--so glad I did!!







Was your hair very long before? I know my head feels a LOT lighter!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> Kristie, you inspired me big time--I chopped my hair last night in a very similar style!! I'd been wanting to do it for weeks and seeing the pics of your cute new "do" encouraged me to "just do it"--so glad I did!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hair was just past my shoulders. It was long for me. Now you HAVE to show a picture!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=254705
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was around the shoulders too (but it was halfway down my back 3 months ago, ugh). If I can find my camera and figure out how to get pics onto the computer from it (still unpacking...) I'll put up a pic in my profile or something.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm a bit late reading this thread but wanted to say how much I liked your new cut. it looks great on you. Is it easy to style on your own? Oh, I wanted to ask what lipstick your wearing. I really love the color.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I love that hair style........but please don't get those lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree









I JUST now saw your new haircut - DARLING cut and I love the highlights!


----------

